
Today 1985 Police Bombed a Black Neighborhood Why Have So Many Never Heard of It - wallace_f
https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2015/05/18/407665820/why-did-we-forget-the-move-bombing
======
wallace_f
NPR's article argues that tech today would not let this be swept under the rug
like it was in 1985.

"The details are so extreme, so over-the-top," police told firefighters not to
put out fires which burned down the neighborhood.' No one was charged, or even
disciplined.

